# Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

						Auch bei Amazon ist die Corona-Krise angekommen. Bei vielen Amazon-Besuchern wird der Text eingeblendet, dass es "in ihrer Region vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten kommt". Amazon will laut eigenen Angaben Waren für den täglichen Bedarf und medizinische Verbrauchsgüter priorisieren - darunter leiden die Lieferzeiten für Bücher, DVDs und Spiele.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

tja..


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> tja..



100% Agree ...


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Da rächt sich halt jetzt das System von Amazon bei der Lieferkette (überwiegend) auf Sub- und Subsubunternehmer Konstrukte zu setzen. Da diese, um die kaum erfüllbaren wirtschaftlichen Vorgaben einzuhalten, vielfach auf billiges Personal aus dem Osten gesetzt haben die jetzt alle in ihre Heimat wollen hat die Lieferkette überall Lücken und Engpässe.

In Österreich entwickelt sich gerade ein Zustellsystem von Kleinbetrieben, Gastronomen etc. die jetzt ihre Ware nicht in Läden verkaufen dürfen. Das funktioniert super! Eine meiner Bestellungen bei einem kleinen Händler war in 2 Tagen da. Von einem Gastronomen sogar noch am selben!

Vielleicht sorgt Corona hier für ein Umdenken in der Bevölkerung das es auch lokale Händler mit mindestens genaus so gutem Service gibt und man das Geld nicht einem amerikanischen Millardenkonzern in den Rachen werfen muss.


----------



## INU.ID (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Zumindest wird der eine oder andere (übrig gebliebene...) "Tante-Emma-Laden" jetzt wieder besser besucht, und so mancher deswegen zukünftig vielleicht doch nicht geschlossen. Bei uns im Stadtteil bzw. Dorf wurde der letzte leider schon vor Jahren geschlossen...


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Hier in Aachen entwickelt sich gerade ein großes Kuriergeschäft. Bedarf ist groß, Anzahl derzeit arbeitsfreier Studenten ebenfalls ...  Interessant zu beobachten.


----------



## 1xTobi (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Merk ich noch nichts davon im nördlichen Niedersachsen, gestern Mittag einen FritzPowerline Adapter bestellt, angegeben war Montag aber kommt schon heute mit UPS.


----------



## FZShooter (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Kein Wunder wenn man von DHL auf die bescheuerten Isioten von Hermes umstellt.
Total unfähig diese Lieferanten...


----------



## IronAngel (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



XE85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sorgt Corona hier für ein Umdenken in der Bevölkerung das es auch lokale Händler mit mindestens genaus so gutem Service gibt und man das Geld nicht einem amerikanischen Millardenkonzern in den Rachen werfen muss.



Da darf der Lieferant nur kein Corona haben, sonst verteilt er schön das Virus. Ist zwar weit hergeholt, aber möglich ist es ja. Aber ja alle müssen jetzt umdenken, egal ob es im Sozialen Umfeld oder auf der Arbeit ist. Bei uns läuft nun auch vieles anders, als z.b vor einer Woche.


----------



## mechatronics (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



FZShooter schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn man von DHL auf die bescheuerten Isioten von Hermes umstellt.
> Total unfähig diese Lieferanten...



Haupsache die Lieferanten sind billig. Deshalb hat Amazon ja auch Amazon Logistics ins Leben gerufen. Da werden die Pakete dann nicht mehr von seriösen Lieferdiensten wie DHL oder UPS ausgeliefert, sondern von lokalen "Logistikunternehmen" die wiederum irgendwelche Subunternehmen anstellen, die dann die Pakete austeilen. So kann man dann schön den Mindeslohn und die Arbeitsschutz gesetze umgehen.
Man sollte einfach so wenig wie möglich bei Amazon bestellen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



XE85 schrieb:


> Da rächt sich halt jetzt das System von Amazon bei der Lieferkette (überwiegend) auf Sub- und Subsubunternehmer Konstrukte zu setzen.



Stimmt. Aber mal ehrlich nüchtern betrachtet:
"wer also am heutigen Freitag etwas bestellt, muss laut Lieferzeitinfo bis kommenden Freitag auf die Lieferung warten"

Oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben?
Eine Woche Lieferzeit im Onlineversand ist doch nicht lange, das war vor ein paar Jahren noch die Regel. Ich nutze amazon ja persönlich nicht für Dinge des täglichen Lebens die man vielleicht auch mal kurzfristig braucht sondern eher für Dinge die ich entweder anders nicht so einfach bekomme oder halt teureres Zeug das einfach viel billiger online zu haben ist als im Laden. Bei all den produkten ists mir fast immer egal, ob die morgen, nächste Woche oder nächsten Monat geliefert werden. 


Klar, wer bei amazon heute bestellt was er morgen essen möchte hat ein Problem - aber meiner Meinung nach haben diese Leute auch generell andere Probleme^^


----------



## EyRaptor (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

 bestelle genereall nichts bei denen


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



mechatronics schrieb:


> Haupsache die Lieferanten sind billig. Deshalb hat Amazon ja auch Amazon Logistics ins Leben gerufen. Da werden die Pakete dann nicht mehr von seriösen Lieferdiensten wie DHL oder UPS ausgeliefert, sondern von lokalen "Logistikunternehmen" die wiederum irgendwelche Subunternehmen anstellen, die dann die Pakete austeilen. So kann man dann schön den Mindeslohn und die Arbeitsschutz gesetze umgehen.
> Man sollte einfach so wenig wie möglich bei Amazon bestellen.


Ich bekomme alle Pakete von Amazon über DHL...


----------



## Ganjafield (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Meine Matratze ist jetzt seit 2 Tagen in diesem Status. ich brauche die um wenigstens in Quarantäne gut schlafen zu können. 
Aber natürlich sollen Sie erstmal die Lebensmittel ausliefern.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



FZShooter schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn man von DHL auf die bescheuerten Isioten von Hermes umstellt.
> Total unfähig diese Lieferanten...



Hermes ist Gold gegen DPD.


----------



## mechatronics (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bekomme alle Pakete von Amazon über DHL...



Dann wohnst du vermutlich in der Pampa. Denn Amazonlogistics gibt es nur da, wo viele Mazonkinden sind. Ansonsten wäre es wieder zu teuer.


----------



## XD-User (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Komplett richtige von Amazon Prioritäten zu setzen, was man als erstes verschickt und was nicht


----------



## Karotte81 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Hermes ist Gold gegen DPD.



Hört doch mal auf mit diesen pauschalisierenden Aussagen! 

DPD ist genau so beschissen wie Hermes, wie DHL, wie Amazon! 

Liegt einfach an der Region, je nachdem man wo man welchen Anbieter hat, kann sich das Ranking ständig verschieben. Keine der Unternehmen ist überall super, aber auch überall Mist.


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bekomme alle Pakete von Amazon über DHL...


Ich leider nicht. Bei mir ist es 50/50 DHL und Hermes. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich auf Hermes liebend gerne verzichten und dafür auch extra zahlen. Das bietet Amazon nur leider nicht an.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Hab mir gestern 2 Packungen Nitril, Einmal-Handschuhe zu je 100 St. besteltt.Schaun war mal wann die kommen werden?
Hab mir überlegt ob ich mir doch noch so eine Atemschutz-Maske besorge.Da muß man sich erstmal klar machen,das nicht jede art von Maske
auch geeignet ist oder einen gewissen Schutzt bietet gegen Viren und Bakterien ect.wen man angehustet wird.Nur die Atemschutz-Masken der FFP 3 Klasse helfen wirklich gegen
Viren und Bakterien und haben einen gewissen Schutz.Das wissen viele garnicht und klatschen sich irgendwas auf dem Mund rauf und denken sie sind geschützt.
Naja zumindest bei Amazon haben sie sowas nicht,zumindest habe ich keine gefunden.Oder mit nierigeren Schutzklasse wie FFP 2 oder andere arten von Masken...
Muß ich mich woanders umschaun,kann man nichts machen.

grüße Brex


----------



## Captain-S (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Was denkt ihr, sollte man jetzt in Amazon-Aktien investieren, oder noch abwarten?


----------



## Ganjafield (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, sollte man jetzt in Amazon-Aktien investieren, oder noch abwarten?



Alle Aktien sind im Keller. Nur die von Amazon noch nicht. Ich würde es nicht machen. Aber wenn ich wüßte wo und wann man inverstieren soll, wäre ich auch schon reich


----------



## Karotte81 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, sollte man jetzt in Amazon-Aktien investieren, oder noch abwarten?



Wie kommst du auf Amazon Aktien, die profitieren doch bisher noch vom Virus!?

Da gibt es andere/bessere Kandidaten ... unsere Firma bspw, um über 50% eingesackt  (aber ich gönns unseren geldgeilen Aktionären bzw. Vorstand...)


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



IronAngel schrieb:


> Da darf der Lieferant nur kein Corona haben, sonst verteilt er schön das Virus.



Die Waren werden ja eh, genau wie aktuell die Pakete, nicht persönlich übergeben sondern vor die Tür gestellt. Oder wenn persönlich dann mit entsprechendem Abstand, ohne Kontakt und Geldübergabe. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich im Supermarkt beim Einkaufen zu infizieren wohl deutlich höher.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber mal ehrlich nüchtern betrachtet:
> "wer also am heutigen Freitag etwas bestellt, muss laut Lieferzeitinfo bis kommenden Freitag auf die Lieferung warten"
> 
> Oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben?
> Eine Woche Lieferzeit im Onlineversand ist doch nicht lange, das war vor ein paar Jahren noch die Regel.



Klar, nüchtern betrachtet ist eine Woche Lieferzeit, erst recht in der aktuellen Situation, eh vollkommen in Ordnung. Es zeigt aber wie schnell das System (nicht nur) von Amazon ins Wanken gerät. Mal sehen wann es 2 oder 3 Wochen Lieferzeit sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



XE85 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann es 2 oder 3 Wochen Lieferzeit sind.



Ich schätze mal im April sind wir da schon.

Nebenbei: Ich hab grade ne Buddel Öl fürn Mäher bei amazon bestellt weil ja jetzt der Obi bei uns dichtgemacht hat. Eben bestellt, 10 Minuten später versandt, Lieferung morgen.


----------



## Lotto (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Hab letzte Woche was bei amazon bestellt, was aus mir nicht ersichtlichen Gründen, nicht an die Packstation gesendet werden kann.
Prompt wird es natürlich nun per DPD verschickt, die es geschafft haben heute (also eine Woche später) einen Zustellversuch zu starten. Natürlich innerhalb der Arbeitszeiten.
an Nachbarn händigen sie zur Zeit wegen Corona nicht aus. Auf der Karte steht: sie probieren es nochmal am nächsten Werktag oder man soll bei denen auf der Seite ne Alternative angeben.
Dank Corona sind alle Alternativen ausgegraut (auch DPD Shop), bis auf "Abstellerlaubnis", was bei nem Mietsblock jetzt nicht die tollste Idee wäre. Kann man nur hoffen, dass sie es morgen am Samstag nochmal versuchen, ansonsten geht das Paket wohl oder übel zurück. 
Ohne DHL Packstationen würd man als berufstätiger ohne Home-Office zur Zeit wohl oder übel nichts mehr bekommen können was man nicht bei Aldi, Rewe und Co bekommt.


----------



## Atma (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

All meine Blu-ray Vorbestellungen wurden heute von Amazon auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben ... was für ein scheiß Witz . Nur Persona 5 Royal und das FF7 Remake werden wohl einigermaßen pünktlich eintreffen. Vielen Dank an alle hirnamputierten Hamsterkäufer.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf mit diesen pauschalisierenden Aussagen!
> 
> DPD ist genau so beschissen wie Hermes, wie DHL, wie Amazon!
> 
> Liegt einfach an der Region, je nachdem man wo man welchen Anbieter hat, kann sich das Ranking ständig verschieben. Keine der Unternehmen ist überall super, aber auch überall Mist.



Vergiss es, DPD ist der mit Abstand schlechteste Versender und ich hab da meine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (21. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Also ich hab eine PCI usb Karte mit kabeln und eine 2070 super heute bestellt, Usb Zeug kommt schon morgen und die Karte nächste Woche. Alles easy, dauerts halt paar Tage länger, wenns hilft ist doch gut


----------



## Fly4Fun (21. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Menschen voller Hybris | Gastwirtschaft

Boykott. Ich hoffe Jeff Bezos kriegt endlich mal seine Lektion. Mäzen, Philanthrop, dass ich nicht lache.


----------



## Lotto (21. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



Atma schrieb:


> All meine Blu-ray Vorbestellungen wurden heute von Amazon auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben ... was für ein scheiß Witz . Nur Persona 5 Royal und das FF7 Remake werden wohl einigermaßen pünktlich eintreffen. Vielen Dank an alle hirnamputierten Hamsterkäufer.



Was genau haben Hamsterkäufer damit zu tun?

1) Die Läden sind zu, d.h. viele Waren kriegst du momentan ausschließlich online.
2) Die Leute haben begriffen, dass sie in nächster Zeit evtl. länger drinnen verbingen müssen, d.h. es werden Sachen gekauft um sich zu unterhalten bzw. um z.B. Sport außerhalb des Fitness-Studios zu betreiben, etc.
3) Nicht wenige Leute haben zur Zeit deutlich mehr Zeit als gewohnt, d.h. man surft dann schonmal länger und shoped aus langeweile. Nur die wenigsten arbeiten tatsächlich ihre 8 Stunden im Home-Office. Kenne selber Leute in einer großen AG, die ab und zu Homeoffice machen. Die geben offen im Bekanntenkreis zu, dass sie an den Tagen 2 Stunden Emails (über den Tag) beantworten und ansonsten privates erledigen.


----------



## Atma (21. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*



Lotto schrieb:


> Was genau haben Hamsterkäufer damit zu tun?
> 
> 1) Die Läden sind zu, d.h. viele Waren kriegst du momentan ausschließlich online.


Die wichtigen Läden sind nicht zu. Viel mehr ist die typische Hamsterware vielerorts ausverkauft und deshalb wird nun auf Amazon ausgewichen ... zum leidtragen anderer Leute.

Und was den 3. Punkt betrifft: Wer es sich leisten kann so abzugammeln, zeigt eindrucksvoll was für einen unnützen Job er hat der eigentlich nicht gebraucht wird. Oder anders ausgedrückt: In Krisenzeiten sind das die ersten Jobs die wegfallen und es gibt niemanden der deswegen traurig ist.


----------



## Lotto (21. März 2020)

*AW: Amazon: "In ihrer Region kommt es vorübergehend zu verlängerten Lieferzeiten"*

Du kriegst nunmal nicht alles bei Edeka und Aldi. Zum Beispiel deine BluRays, eine Kurzhantel, ein Smartphone, Bekleidung, ...

Zu 3) Konzerne halt. Auf einen Ingenieur der das Produkt beim Zulieferer entwickelt kommen 5-10 im Konzern die telefonieren, Dokumente schreiben und testen. In nem Kleinunternehmen kann man sich das nicht erlauben, aber ist halt nichts Neues. Genauso wie Konzerne in der Regel besser bezahlen und bessere Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten haben. Und nein diese Leute behalten auch nach der Krise ihren Job, dafür haben solche Konzerne einfach eine zu große Marktmacht.


----------

